# Baby Backs



## CraigC (Sep 21, 2015)

I fired up the Horizon to smoke 6 racks of baby backs. They were marinated over night and I pulled them out of the fridge this morning to warm up. Patted them dry and applied a sweet rub. I'll let them go for a couple hours or so at about 200F to take on smoke, then foil and finish. Four will hit the freezer after being vacuum sealed. I figure I'm burning the pecan anyway, might as well fill the smoker. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 22, 2015)

This is after two hours:






Wrapped and back on to finish. At this time I put my beans on to get some smoke:





Finished and ready to eat:





Marinade and rub courtesy of the Apple City BBQuers.

Marinade ingredients for 2 slabs:
1-1/2 cups apple cider
3/4 cup cider vinegar
1/2 medium onion minced
1-1/2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 Tbsp vegetable oil
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp dried thyme

Rub Ingredients:
1/4 cup brown sugar (I used light)
4 tsp onion powder
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp dry mustard 
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dried thyme


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2015)

These look delicious!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks good Craig.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice ribs, nice smoker!!!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks folks!


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 22, 2015)

My mouth is watering... can I PM you my address?


----------



## BoracayB (Sep 22, 2015)

Man those look gooooooood.....
   Do you ever have a problem with the brown sugar melting 
and making the ribs stick to the foil?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 22, 2015)

BoracayB said:


> Man those look gooooooood.....
> Do you ever have a problem with the brown sugar melting
> and making the ribs stick to the foil?



I've never had that happen as I use a little cider in the packets and the temp is below 225F.


----------



## cookie69 (Sep 22, 2015)

CraigC said:


> This is after two hours:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg ! Craig those look delicious ! Can you give the full directions and if I don't have a smoker is there another way to prepare them ? Thank you


----------



## CraigC (Sep 22, 2015)

cookie69 said:


> Omg ! Craig those look delicious ! Can you give the full directions and if I don't have a smoker is there another way to prepare them ? Thank you



The ingredients for the marinade and rub are ok to post, but directions, word for word is a copyright infringement. Here is a link.

Apple City Baby Back Ribs Recipe from Shaun & Kelley Schnettgoecke

I wouldn't know where to begin for an alternate to a smoker, other than different methods for a BGE or Weber charcoal grill. Both can do a decent job, but nothing can compare to smoking with a pure wood burning pit for full flavor.


----------



## cookie69 (Sep 22, 2015)

CraigC said:


> The ingredients for the marinade and rub are ok to post, but directions, word for word is a copyright infringement. Here is a link.
> 
> Apple City Baby Back Ribs Recipe from Shaun & Kelley Schnettgoecke
> 
> I wouldn't know where to begin for an alternate to a smoker, other than different methods for a BGE or Weber charcoal grill. Both can do a decent job, but nothing can compare to smoking with a pure wood burning pit for full flavor.


 I just went to the link and I just joined Tastebook , looks real interesting , thanks again .


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2015)

You're making me hungry.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 23, 2015)

Your smoker looks identical to mine.  At least the hinge part looks exactly like mine.
Ribs look great!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 23, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Your smoker looks identical to mine.  At least the hinge part looks exactly like mine.
> Ribs look great!



This might jog your memory.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f93/now-im-ready-for-the-fourth-90220.html


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 23, 2015)

Craig, are you trying to make me a carnivore!  I already eat probably more meat in a meal than I should.  I need to eat veggies too.  Those ribs look like something I could dive right into, head first with my mouth open.

Just post some great veggie and fruit sides to go with them.  Help me remain a true omnivore.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Sep 24, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Craig, are you trying to make me a carnivore!  I already eat probably more meat in a meal than I should.  I need to eat veggies too.  Those ribs look like something I could dive right into, head first with my mouth open.
> 
> *Just post some great veggie and fruit sides to go with them. * Help me remain a true omnivore.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



How dare you! I'm a proud member of PETA!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 24, 2015)

CraigC said:


> How dare you! I'm a proud member of PETA!



You, a member of PETA, Ahhhahahahahah.  I think you meant that you are a member of  PWEM - People Who Eat Meat.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Sep 24, 2015)

No Chief, I meant PETA! People Eating Tasty Animals!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 24, 2015)

CraigC said:


> This might jog your memory.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f93/now-im-ready-for-the-fourth-90220.html



It did.  Its not like my smoker.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 27, 2015)

CraigC, Sweet

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Oct 6, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> It did.  Its not like my smoker.



Ha! I thought it would.


----------

